# Tapatalk



## daddymikey1975

I have tapatalk pro and view many of my frequented fora w/ it.

I have found TAM in tapatalk, but evidently the feature is not enabled. Is this something that can be enabled ?

Sure would be appreciated 

Thanks for the great work.


----------



## Chris H.

Thanks for the heads up. Checking into this.


----------



## PBear

Any word on this? Or do you have, like, a real life too?

Seriously, I replaced my iPad with an Android tablet, and browsing this site on that kinda sucks. I'm hoping that Tapatalk or something like it will help.

C


----------



## Chris H.

I'm sorry I still haven't gotten around to it. I just have a lot more high priority stuff on my plate right now, but this is not forgotten, I assure you. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Chris H.

Tapatalk is working now. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## tacoma

Yep I just got the request to download it on my mobile.


----------



## pidge70

tacoma said:


> Yep I just got the request to download it on my mobile.


Did you download it? I'm still debating it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma

pidge70 said:


> Did you download it? I'm still debating it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No I didn`t, I`m fine with the mobile version of the site.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Color scheme change next?


please please please please!!


----------



## Chris H.

Almostrecovered said:


> Color scheme change next?
> 
> 
> please please please please!!


Hopefully soon. Added the new logo top left, color scheme will be close to that.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter

I love tapatalk! It makes it easier to navigate using my iPhone which is my primary way of accessing TAM.


----------



## Almostrecovered

will bugging you constantly get it done faster?


----------



## Chris H.

Almostrecovered said:


> will bugging you constantly get it done faster?


Unfortunately, the artist is the hold-up on this one...not me.


----------



## Almostrecovered

will bugging you to bug the artist get it done any faster?


----------



## nice777guy

Chris H. said:


> Unfortunately, *the artist *is the hold-up on this one...not me.


You mean Prince?


----------



## Almostrecovered

My turtle doesn't bounce in this app!!


----------



## pidge70

Almostrecovered said:


> My turtle doesn't bounce in this app!!


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I have tapatalk. I like it. The other forum I use crashes with the 5.0 iPod touch 4 and by using tapatalk, it no longer crashes.

I only use two forums so far. It's easier then finding the site through safari.


----------

